# Way out of the box......



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I had invisoned something much easier to appreciate.


----------



## liftologist (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice ET! Just something about antler........


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Where do you get antler large enough to turn. I have a lot of horns off white tails but they are not big large enough to turn? 


Call looks great


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW ! Very impressive.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Looking good. I did a deer grunt call with deer antler. I can't find the darn picture. I gave it to my SIL for Xmas.

Here is the thread
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=145875&highlight=deer+grunt


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow, that is super nice. Great job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

I AM impressed...specially since antler is so danged hard to turn...Neat piece..


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Well ET, you know I have seen this one and I think it is off the hook Mate!! Great work!!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I think I'll just leave it alone as far as shape and filling in the voids. I may try to soak it in hydrogen peroxide to see if the dark stuff will lighten up, Diveback, I get my antler from a couple of close friends of my son who own game ranches. I make it worth their while. At one time last year I had nothing, now I have quite a bit. Still, that's the only one I have ever gotten that was big enough to bulid a barrel from.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

My vote is for leaving it alone without any soaking. I love it like it is.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> My vote is for leaving it alone without any soaking. I love it like it is.


Me too. I think the natural bark looks good on things made of deer antler.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Me too. I think the natural bark looks good on things made of deer antler.


Much as I hate to..I gotta agree with Bobby on that 'un...:tongue: He finally made a convert out of me on that....

A little bit of bark showing kinda 'authenticates' it...kinda proves it aint some 'plastic' you're trying to pass off on some sucker...:rotfl:

Let it be, Richard...It is TRULY 'One of a Kind'....:cheers:


----------

